# The wife is looking at houses again ...



## BigAl RIP

She is searching for homes in warmer climates . We have been looking for a nice used 5th Wheel to get away from the cold Idaho winters but ..... . 

Now she is thinking maybe buy something permantly as our new home . AS we get older the ranch is becoming quite a chore to maintain and honestly I am not sure I want to keep doing it much longer . Discussions are now going on of just selling everything here .
I like it here 7 months out of the year , the other 5 months suck .

The bigger problem is I have no idea where I would like to go . I thought this was going to be my last home before I kicked the bucket .

Maybe this should be put in the Rants & Raves column or under the Serious issues column . All I know is I feel like I am in a rut .


I can tell you exactly what the wife wants for those 5 months a year .

A little 1000 square foot cabin ,2 bedroom /2bath maybe out of log . On about 5 arces , within 25-50 miles of a major airport . A stream on the property . Rolling land that can support a garden .Pine trees or some type of trees on it . A town within about 5 miles to buy grocerys , go to the movies , or out to dinner ,ect . 4 actual seasons of weather .

*Now California Will not be CONSIDERED* . 

So where do I go ??


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I've always liked Northern Tennesse, West Virginia, Kentucky, North Carolina, and those areas.  You need to do your research on the communities though (you might end up with someone like Squerly as a neighbor  )

Lots of nice country in the hills down there.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Allen you now what happens when you move your wife has you fixing up a new home as nobody seems to be as good as you are at wood work. maybe the camper isn't a bad idea and you could work a deal with one of the ranchers locally to do your grounds keeping so you don't have to work as hard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Go with your first plan.  Get the fifth wheel.  Spend some time travelling around in the warmer climate areas.  You'll soon get a feel for where you want to live and are happy.  

It's the route my parents took.  They had a 37ft motorhome and spent some time a few years ago exploring the area in Texas.  They looked around and ended up buying a park model trailer in a park where they liked staying.  Now, they have their summer home here and spend the winters living in their park model in southern texas.


----------



## EastTexFrank

groomerguyNWO said:


> Go with your first plan.  Get the fifth wheel.  Spend some time travelling around in the warmer climate areas.  You'll soon get a feel for where you want to live and are happy.
> 
> It's the route my parents took.  They had a 37ft motorhome and spent some time a few years ago exploring the area in Texas.  They looked around and ended up buying a park model trailer in a park where they liked staying.  Now, they have their summer home here and spend the winters living in their park model in southern texas.



That would get my vote except for the fact that we don't want him in Texas.  

I just came back from Fredericksburg in the Texas Hill Country and at least half of the people in the RV park were "winter Texans", hiding out from the polar vortex.  It didn't work as it was darned cold on a couple of mornings.  

If you can handle the RV lifestyle, it gives you the freedom to go where you please, when you please and with what you please.  If you like a place, stay a while, if not, move on.  That's much better than trying to put down permanent roots in a place you're unfamiliar with.


----------



## BigAl RIP

The wife still wants the 5th wheel too ! Says it would be the best way to travel until we find the right area . 

I said ..... " Whats wrong with flying there and just checking out the area "? 

Bad mistake ... so I guess we are still looking for a 5th wheel too .


----------



## FrancSevin

North Carolina has what she wants. Ask Squerly.

Great mountain views but not great,say that not huge, mountains. Warm season for 7 months, winter sorta, for five. Winters are mild enough for Bamboo trees to survive.

Good shooping within 15 minuts of his mountain "cabin" on good roads. Yet he is remote.

Touristy area but upper crust. Not exactly Vail CO but high end mostly.

Sea coast two hours away. 

Meanwhile the locals are more than average friendly.  Mountain folksy but with some culture. (Keep in mind, Squerly is from Florida)

Clear water streams and lakes abound. Trees abound. Soil is slightly acid but fecund. Gardens are fertile.

Franklin area is my choice but folks say you cannot do much better re; Quality of life, than Asheville.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the 5th wheel has it's advantages mostly it gives you a place to stay when you go visit the kids.


----------



## BigAl RIP

FrancSevin said:


> North Carolina has what she wants. Ask Squerly.
> 
> Great mountain views but not great,say that not huge, mountains. Warm season for 7 months, winter sorta, for five. Winters are mild enough for Bamboo trees to survive.
> 
> Good shooping within 15 minuts of his mountain "cabin" on good roads. Yet he is remote.
> 
> Touristy area but upper crust. Not exactly Vail CO but high end mostly.
> 
> Sea coast two hours away.
> 
> Meanwhile the locals are more than average friendly.
> 
> Franklin area is my choice but folks say you cannot do much better re; Quality of life, than Asheville.


 



      I have only passed through N.C. , so I do not really know the state .My wifes family in the 70's had a Vacation home in Blowing Rock and loved it . 

Oh she is enjoying herself and had a long happy talk with some RE lady yesterday . Prices seem to be pretty fair and Property tax are not too bad . I like the idea of a major airport within 1 hour . RT Airline flights from here seem really cheap so that is good .

So I guess a road trip is coming soon . I gave her the go ahead to start finding homes she wants to look at and then we can whittle the list down to 5 or 6 to look at .


I would like to keep the sq. footage small , but I have a feeling she is wanting about 3000 feet plus . I did tell her it has to have the Master bedroom on the first floor or we should only look at houses that are one level . I hate stairs .


----------



## Kane

Some of those in the know would recommend renting in an area, first, before taking the leap of a purchase.  Rent for an entire run of the seasons to make sure it meets with the expectations.

Humidity, for instance, can be a real deal-breaker for folks that come from the arid North/South West.  Your gonna find that South Carolina indeed has humidity unlike the high plains of Amerika.

I've got my eye on a little rancho in Costa Rica, but still just gonna rent for 9 months or so to pick one of the 12 distinct climates available.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> I have only passed through N.C. , so I do not really know the state .My wifes family in the 70's had a Vacation home in Blowing Rock and loved it .
> 
> Oh she is enjoying herself and had a long happy talk with some RE lady yesterday . Prices seem to be pretty fair and Property tax are not too bad . I like the idea of a major airport within 1 hour . RT Airline flights from here seem really cheap so that is good .
> 
> So I guess a road trip is coming soon . I gave her the go ahead to start finding homes she wants to look at and then we can whittle the list down to 5 or 6 to look at .
> 
> 
> I would like to keep the sq. footage small , but I have a feeling she is wanting about 3000 feet plus . I did tell her it has to have the Master bedroom on the first floor or we should only look at houses that are one level . I hate stairs .


 
 I see another renovation project coming on hope you are up to it Allen.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I see another renovation project coming on hope you are up to it Allen.



You have a point there.  Growing up, my parents had a habit of moving every 5 years.  They would buy a house cheap, live in it while we did renos, then sell it for a profit.  Seemed dad was always doing renos.

I thought you knew this Al...women are NEVER happy or content.  They are always looking for that next conquest.


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> I thought you knew this Al...women are NEVER happy or content. They are always looking for that next conquest.


 
 As long as MaMa takes care of PaPa ,,,,,, MaMa gets what she wants ...


----------



## Melensdad

My exposure to North Carolina is fairly limited.  Been a few spots along the coast, and more recently spent time in the northwest area in/around Winston-Salem.  I'm impressed.  Friendly people.  From what I can tell good laws, not sure about property taxes, etc.  Seems like the climate is good, mild 4 seasons.  Hot summer, real spring, real fall, mild winters.

I would probably pass on Virginia, although I really like the southeast part of that state, I am not thrilled with the politics of the area around Washington DC that seems to overwhelm the rest of the state.  Much like Chicago dominates the politics of Illinois, it looks like Virginia is suffering similar fate.

Parts of Tennessee are nice.  Ditto northern Georgia (go too far into the state and its only a 3 season state).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

BigAl said:


> As long as MaMa takes care of PaPa ,,,,,, MaMa gets what she wants ...



...and if mama and ain't happy, then papa ain't happy.


----------



## loboloco

NC is good.  SC has some good spots, but the only major airports are kind of away from the good spots.


----------



## squerly

Al, let me know if you want to try NC.  I have many houses here and and can find one that suites you.   I have a house in town, a house in the mountains, a house by the river, and a house between town and mountains.  And if none of them work you can come stay with me/Trish for awhile.  We live in the mountains with monstrous view, clouds that engulf the house on stormy days, and lots of serenity.  We drink regularly, BBQ often and generally enjoy life.


----------



## BigAl RIP

squerly said:


> Al, let me know if you want to try NC. I have many houses here and and can find one that suites you. I have a house in town, a house in the mountains, a house by the river, and a house between town and mountains. And if none of them work you can come stay with me/Trish for awhile. We live in the mountains with monstrous view, clouds that engulf the house on stormy days, and lots of serenity. We drink regularly, BBQ often and generally enjoy life.


 
Well The wife really wants to check out Granite Falls area . I will make sure we contact you . I am 99 & 9/10% sure we will be pulling a 5th wheel trailer. I think we should stay about a month and really check out the area . Can you recommend a nice Camp ground close to that area ??
I would want and need full hook ups .

 So where do you find the houses you buy ???


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> She is searching for homes in warmer climates . We have been looking for a nice used 5th Wheel to get away from the cold Idaho winters but ..... .
> 
> Now she is thinking maybe buy something permantly as our new home . AS we get older the ranch is becoming quite a chore to maintain and honestly I am not sure I want to keep doing it much longer . Discussions are now going on of just selling everything here .
> I like it here 7 months out of the year , the other 5 months suck .
> 
> The bigger problem is I have no idea where I would like to go . I thought this was going to be my last home before I kicked the bucket .
> 
> Maybe this should be put in the Rants & Raves column or under the Serious issues column . All I know is I feel like I am in a rut .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you exactly what the wife wants for those 5 months a year .
> 
> A little 1000 square foot cabin ,2 bedroom /2bath maybe out of log . On about 5 arces , within 25-50 miles of a major airport . A stream on the property . Rolling land that can support a garden .Pine trees or some type of trees on it . A town within about 5 miles to buy grocerys , go to the movies , or out to dinner ,ect . 4 actual seasons of weather .
> 
> *Now California Will not be CONSIDERED* .
> 
> So where do I go ??



Try Bellingham Washington


----------



## squerly

BigAl said:


> Well The wife really wants to check out Granite Falls area . Can you recommend a nice Camp ground close to that area ??
> I would want and need full hook ups .
> 
> So where do you find the houses you buy ???


Never been to Granite Falls Al so i won't be able to help you with referrals.  As for the houses, Fannie May and Freddy Mac.  I buy repos, fix them up and then rent or sell them.


----------



## fogtender

Al, if you join one of the Camper Clubs like "Good Sams", they have a book that lists all the campgrounds that meet their standards, as does some of the other clubs as well.  That way you will know where to go and what to expect verses driving around asking for directions, or in the case of a "Manly man", just drive til you find one....

But that is the only way to go, drag your camp with you.  Truck stops are good for campers as well, they are set up for long vechicles and most have full services when you travel.


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> I can tell you exactly what the wife wants for those 5 months a year .
> 
> A little 1000 square foot cabin ,2 bedroom /2bath maybe out of log . On about 5 arces , within 25-50 miles of a major airport . A stream on the property . Rolling land that can support a garden .Pine trees or some type of trees on it . A town within about 5 miles to buy grocerys , go to the movies , or out to dinner ,ect . 4 actual seasons of weather .
> 
> *Now California Will not be CONSIDERED* .
> 
> So where do I go ??



I have the perfect place for you.  It meets every single criteria you listed except the parcel is around 200 acres.  Hey, you'd not have to worry about potentially having a 'bad neighbor'. Lots of rolling hills.  It's the same area from which all "Bedford Stone" is quarried, but many miles from any quarry; active or abandoned.


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> The wife still wants the 5th wheel too ! Says it would be the best way to travel until we find the right area .
> 
> I said ..... " Whats wrong with flying there and just checking out the area "?
> 
> Bad mistake ... so I guess we are still looking for a 5th wheel too .



I second you/your wife's thought of a 5th wheel.  I have done the super large diesel pusher motor coach and absolutely hated 'driving a house'.  Hugely more expensive than a 5th wheel, requires a LOT more maintenance and, with the larger ones, cannot be accommodated at many places.  That's besides the fact that I replaced the front roof mounted A/C cover twice from taking down power lines that were too low! 

Pictured is, IMHO, "too big".  (those are 9'X9' doors behind it)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Is this in Tenn or N.C.??


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I gave the wife permission to start designing a new home here at the ranch and she has been busy .Once she gets all her ideas on paper , I will draw up the house plans and make sure it all works . She has probably looked at a 1000 house plans on line . What a joke as most are so badly planned out that I do not understand why anyone would want buy one online . Custom designing a home is not that expensive and to me is the way a new home should be built 
The old place is the original Ranch house that was built in the 1890's that sit on 25,000 acres . It has had 13 additions added through the years . In 2003 I tore 6 off and totally remodeled the whole place . It is a lot smaller than the homes we have had in the past . I like big bedrooms , a study ,attached 3 car garage , dog kennel , breezeway for 6 cords of fire wood and covered year round usable decks, She wants a Big Family room, Formal living room  and a huge kitchen .

We have a piece of land next door that has incredible 270 degree views of the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area . The plan now is to start building when the snows melt . This will only be a summer home for us and the old ranch house will be rented out .
She also gets her choice of 5th wheel or a winter home someplace else . I have no certain idea where it will be ,but she keeps coming back to N.C. area
I am really hoping she can find one already built .
Its just been a long winter and we know that we will not be here next year when the snows fly .


----------

